# name 5 of your best olympia winners and 5 non olympia winners,



## bjg (Feb 21, 2012)

very hARD TO CHOOSE THE LIST IS LONG
olympia: lee haney, arnold, samir bannout, frank zane, sergio oliva 
non olympia: serge nubret. larry scott (not sure if he won or not), bob paris ! you cant deny the guy was good looking Mike mentzer. ,,,,


----------



## chesty4 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Mr. O winners*:
* Arnold
* Sergio
* Haney
* Yates
* Zane
*Non winners*:
* Lee Labrada
* Lou Ferrigno
* Shawn Ray
* Branch Warren
* Mike Mentzer

Thanks for letting me express my opinion.


----------



## GFR (Feb 25, 2012)

*Mr. O winners*:
  Arnold
  Sergio
  Lee Haney
  Samir Bannout
  Zane

*Non winners*:
Danny Padilla (1981 winner in my book)
Serge Nubert
Gunter Schlierkamp
Lee Labrada
Bob Paris


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 25, 2012)

Ronnie, Haney, Arnold, Dorian, jay

Flex, Levrone, ray, gaspari, labrada


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

bjg said:


> very hARD TO CHOOSE THE LIST IS LONG
> olympia: lee haney, arnold, samir bannout, frank zane, sergio oliva
> non olympia: serge nubret. *larry scott (not sure if he won or not)*, bob paris ! you cant deny the guy was good looking Mike mentzer. ,,,,



bjg, are you serious?

Larry Scott won the first two Mr. Olympia competitions.












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgA6ILheffY

Not trying to be a jerk here, good sir, but this is basic info for the bodybuilding fan.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

*Mr. Olympia champions*

Arnold
Sergio
Lee Haney
Ronnie Coleman
Jay Cutler

*Legends but not Mr. Olympia*

Bill Pearl
Steve Reeves
Jim Haislop
Robby Robinson
Rory Leidelmeyer


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2012)

mr.o
1.Arnold
2.Haney
3.Sergio
4.Yates
5.Zane


didnt win

1.Levrone
2.Wheeler
3.S Ray
4. Serge Nubret
5. Mike Mentzer...he should have beat zane when he won heavyweight o....had he not gone insane he would have won a couple i think


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Winners*
Yates
Arnold
Coleman
Haney
Cutler

*Non-Winners*
Gaspari
Labrada
Padilla
Ray
Levrone


----------



## Curt James (May 13, 2012)

bjg said:


> very hARD TO CHOOSE THE LIST IS LONG
> olympia: lee haney, arnold, samir bannout, frank zane, sergio oliva
> non olympia: serge nubret. larry scott (not sure if he won or not), bob paris ! you cant deny the guy was good looking Mike mentzer. ,,,,



Thought I'd give this thread another try. 

*Olympia:*


ARNOLD!
Sergio
Haney
Zane
Franco

*Non-Olympia:*


Rory Leidelmeyer
Matt Mendenhall
Frank Calta
Jim Haislop
Carlos Rivera (local competitor -- Mr. Lancaster County, Mr. Central Pennsylvania in the 70's, amazing V taper)


----------



## juiceball44 (May 13, 2012)

It is a shame Levrone never got an Olympia, one of my favorite physiques of all time an absolute freak of nature


----------



## bjg (May 14, 2012)

curt : i know  larry scott got the olympia! i always confuse him with bill pearl who got the universe and once won against: sean connery!
but in any case Larry got some of the nicest biceps around even in today's standards


----------



## Gfunk (May 16, 2012)

MR O WINNERS
colman
arnold
yates
cutler
haney

NON WINNERS
wheeler
levrone
ray
warren
louie


----------



## tinyshrek (May 16, 2012)

5 Mr O physique:
1. Ronnie
2. Lee
3. Arnold
4. Sergio
5. Dorian

5 Non Mr O physique:
1. Flex wheeler
2. Kevin Levrone
3. Shawn Ray
4. Phil hill
5. Mike Francois


----------



## tinyshrek (May 16, 2012)

Honorable mention: lee priest, Paul dillet


----------



## PushAndPull (May 17, 2012)

*Mr. O winners:*
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Frank Zane
Dorian Yates
Jay Cutler
Ronnie Coleman (More of a fan of his training, than physique)

*Non winners:*
Mike Mentzer
Flex Wheeler
Tom Platz
Bob Paris
Lou Ferrigno


----------



## FTW34 (May 17, 2012)

Just one man in my opinion. Dorian Yates.

I dont know about u guys for some reason i cant stand jay cutler's guts, like dont get me wrong hes massive, but something about him i just dont like


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 23, 2012)

Phil Heath
Jay Cutler
Kai Greene
Victor Martine
Dennis Wolf


----------



## WINSTON (Feb 11, 2013)

mr O . SERGIO OLIVA THEN ARNIE THEN COLEMAN THEN BANNOUT THEN HANEY . NON MR O I WOULD SAY HAROLD POOLE . then kevin levrone then lou ferrigno maybe . then boyer coe .


----------



## WINSTON (Feb 11, 2013)

may add shawn ray


----------



## kuankung (Feb 11, 2013)

TOP 5 GREATEST
1. aRNOLD 
2. rONNIE
3. dORIAN
4. OLIVA
5. LEE HANEY

NON WINNERS

1 KEVIN LEVRONE 
2. FLEX WHEELER
3, NASSSER EL SOMBATY
4. VICTOR MARTINEZ
5 LEE PRIEST


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 11, 2013)

Anabolic5150 said:


> *Winners*
> Yates
> Arnold
> Coleman
> ...


^^^
This but take Labrada out and and in Nasser. And probably take out ray and add flex


----------

